# DAO or DAK



## trower56 (Sep 12, 2010)

I just purchased my second Sig, a P229R 40 cal black nitron. The gun was in great cond. and such a great deal @ $475 I purchased on the spot. The guy I bought it from didn't know what he had and said it is a SA/DA but when I pulled it out of the red case it became apparent that it was probably a DAK. Can anyone tell me how to be certain, no markings on it to confirm, but the trigger does fully hide away when you snap it. Also if I'm not able to get accustomed to this action, how much will it cost to convert to SA/DA with decocker, and can most gunsmiths do the job without too much trouble?


----------

